# Mustang Filly for the Extreme Supreme Mustang Makeover Challenge



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

She's nice. I like her she's very cute. I like the thickness in her legs.
Do you like horses with longer backs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks insanely butt-high in that first picture.

Her back is long. She has a very steep shoulder.

She looks to have good bone to her legs. Maybe sickle hocked, but not bad at all. She is rather cow hocked though.

Shes a cute girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Her front legs appear nice, her shoulder looks upright in some photos and better in others, she is cow hocked sickle hocked but it is hard to judge as she isn't squared up, for side shots try to get a complete profile pic of her squared up. 

Also, if you want to use her as an eventer I would stop jumping her now. If she jumps something at liberty in the field that is fine, but no two year old or yearling should be jumping. I honestly wouldn't have a horse jump anything til 4, and that would be light jumping, no need to wear her down that young. It's very hard on their joints at that age. 

So if you can take better pics I think it would help. ;-)


----------



## LovePandaPony (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, I dont jump her anymore. xP I had a few days within the first two months of working with her where I was jumping her once a week or so, but came to the conclusion that her being healthy was more important then me winning the challenge. Hold on, I think I have a picture of her square and the side shot... Lemme try and find it ^^


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like her ..a lot. I really like the bone size of her legs. She looks very sweet & willing to do your bidding. Good luck with her.


----------

